# How To Make BubbleHash



## LdyLunatic

This Bubblehash thread will show you just how easy it is to make your own quality hash. 

We start with my supplies...i purchased a 5 gallon three bag kit...i had the advantage of being able to buy an extra bag..so i have a 4 bag set..and a handy dandy storage bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the time i have spent making bubblehash i have found that the extra bag is not really needed, the hash still comes out very nice with only using two strains (and if i don't have a lot of time...i will only use one strain) 

bag 1- Blue 220 micron
bag 2- Orange 120 micron
bag 3- Purple 25 micron
(Bag 4- yellow 73 micron...this was the extra i bought and use only occasionaly)


----------



## LdyLunatic

i have a typical shopping bag from Walmart just over half full...it is dried
now when it comes to asking...how much leaf in weight? my answer is this...i have found it is NOT the leaf weight that will determine how much hash you get...*it is the trichome content that will* ...the heavier the crystals on your leaf...the more hash you are going to make
this leaf is from KGB...it had a high trichome content on the trim


----------



## LdyLunatic

Place your screen over your bucket and leave about 4-5 inches between the screen and bottom of the bucket...put in your ice, then leaf, then add enough water to cover your ice and leaf...as you go through the process of stirring you can add more ice as it melts


----------



## LdyLunatic

Stir your leaf on and off for about 30 minutes or so...the freezing cause the trichomes to lightly separate fromt he leaf...and it is the stirring and bumping that make the trichomes fall right off

Letting your leaf settle after a few stirs is recommended...the trichomes are heavier than water and need to settle to the bottom


----------



## LdyLunatic

when your done your mix...pull the bag out and squeeze as much water out of your bag as you can


----------



## LdyLunatic

take your water and pour it through your first screen that will begin to collect your lovely hash


----------



## LdyLunatic

Gently push the hash under your spoon to remove excess water....Before i put this stuff on my plate...i cover it with saran wrap...if you don't the hash will stick to your plate and you will lose a bit trying to get it off


----------



## LdyLunatic

Now take your screen out of the bucket and get the purple screen ready in your bucket you just emptied and pour again


----------



## LdyLunatic

this screen takes a long time to drain...i gently scrape my spoon around the top of the screen to push the hash more to the center of the screen and alow for the water to drain out the top...i do this with the spoon every 10 to 15 minutes to aid in draining


----------



## LdyLunatic

and the long drain is over and the purple screen has provided us with about the same amount as the first drain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let your hash cure for at least 5 days...cool dry place, but with ventilation to aid in drying...if you close up your wet hash it will mold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So make sure your hash is dry before storing away in an air tight container


----------



## LdyLunatic

and after drying


----------

